#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-12
<FernandoMiguel> oias
<ephan> Ola
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-13
<FernandoMiguel> bRoas
<ephan> boas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-14
<dcosta> olá boa gente
<slackie> alguem vivo aqui? :-)
<gouki> slackie, sim
<slackie> estou aqui a fritar com o ubuntu :-F tenho um treta em php que e' suposto usar o mysql_connect() para se ligar remotamente a uma BD, mas o mesmo passando os argumentos correctamente o gajo tenta ligar-te localmente.
<slackie> ligar-se.
<gouki> Isso está relacionado com o Ubuntu? Parece ser mais uma questão para o canal de PHP.
<gouki> A unica coisa que sei é que o MySQL em Ubuntu, por omissão, só ouve pedidos no localhost.
<gouki> Não sei se isso te ajuda ou não.
<slackie> sao configuraçoes da peida do ubuntu.
<gouki> slackie, se são da peida não sei. Pessoalmente, é uma excelente ideia. Mudas 1 linha de configuração e faz o que tu queres.
<slackie> ta' bem.
<gouki> slackie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Set_mysql_bind_address
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<FernandoMiguel> WOW http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/ took out 10 sec from my boot
<igama> boas
<igama> :D
<ephan> bosa igama
<igama> ta tudo?
<neo69> olá
<neo69> é possivel configurar uma tecla do rato para uma tecla do teclado?
<FernandoMiguel> tudo é possivel
<FernandoMiguel> mas n sei fazer isso
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-15
<FernandoMiguel> hey foodies
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-16
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<Pirolocito> boas noites
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-17
 * Maninho prego
<FernandoMiguel> oi
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-18
<FernandoMiguel> brOas
<Pirolocito> boas
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<velho> olá pessoal :)
<velho> \j ubuntu-br
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-11
<dcosta> boas
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> lol buy a new iphone or new ipad
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> que cromos
<dcosta> alguem usa o vlc ?
<velho> dcosta, sim, porque?
<velho> dcosta, em windows e linux. É muito bom!
<dcosta> linux
<dcosta> velho, quero meter lá uma extenção e está a dar asneira
<dcosta> a pasta extentions não existe
<dcosta> vou criar para ver mas não me pareçe
<velho> dcosta, como assim?
<velho> queres associar um tipo de ficheiro ao vlc, é isso?
<dcosta> tás com windows
<dcosta> nope quero que vá buscar as legendas
<dcosta> ao opensubtitle
<dcosta> como faz no no que tenho no windows
<velho> estás em windows ou linux?
<dcosta> em linuxs
<velho> vai ao menu Vídeo e depois a Subtitle Track
<dcosta> ?
<dcosta> não sei se tás a entender
<dcosta> eu consigo meter os subs ...
<dcosta> eu quero é meter uma extenção que me vai procurar a net os subs
<dcosta> automaticamente
<dcosta> como tenho no windows
<dcosta> certo ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dcosta> olá
<velho> dcosta, ola!
<velho> não entendi o que disseste da outras vez
<velho> isso não sabia que dava para fazer...
<dcosta> viva velho
<dcosta> ja está resolvido
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> o que eu queria era meter uma extenção no vlc para ir sozinho a internet procurar a legenda
<velho>  econseguiste?
<dcosta> sim
<velho> boa :D
<velho> já agora... como?
<dcosta> era problema com a vesão do vlc que estava a usar
<dcosta> instalei o 2.0
<dcosta> tava com o 1.06 goldeneye
<cyrusgod> Boas tardes pessoal, alguem sabe como configurar 3 monitores em 2 placas graficas?
<cyrusgod> uma onboard e outra pci-e
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cyrusgod> boas
<dcosta> oi galera
<dcosta> :)
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> de acordo com o novo acordo ortografico ...estranha  frase
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> biba astroo- e FernandoMiguel
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel, ainda sobrou uma usenet gratis
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-14
<dcosta> oi
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel, tás por ai ?
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> olá astroo-  e novidades ?
<dcosta> como rola a cena ?
<astroo-> nada demais
<astroo-> a apple fez 1 grande favor aos portugas
<astroo-> o iphone 5 nao da g4
<dcosta> é possivel o boss morreu caga na aplle
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dcosta> cya
<dcosta> fica bem
<dcosta> não tenhas pesadelos com coelhihos
<astroo-> ate tu tambem
<dcosta> :)
<astroo-> so os da cartola da magia negra
<dcosta> :O
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-15
<astroo-> Google rejects White House request to pull Mohammad film clip
<astroo-> http://in.reuters.com/article/2012/09/14/us-protests-google-idINBRE88D1MD20120914
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-16
<velho> ena, tão pouca gente
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-10
<astroo-> Breakthrough in Cryptography Could Result in More Secure Computing  http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/09/130909121949.htm
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<CarteBlanche> FernandoMiguel, ola é o Costa
<CarteBlanche> tas por ai ?
<CarteBlanche> conheces alguem que me possa ajudar com uma cena basica de c#
<FernandoMiguel> ola CarteBlanche
<FernandoMiguel> not really
<CarteBlanche> ta tudo ok ?
<FernandoMiguel> ta tutti
<FernandoMiguel> e cntg?
<CarteBlanche> sabe quem so né ? o dcosta
<CarteBlanche> vai rolando velhote ... :)
<FernandoMiguel> sei sei
<FernandoMiguel> ja disseste :)
<CarteBlanche> ando aqui uns dias para resolver uma cenita .... que deve ser mesmo basica .... e lembrei-me de pedir ajuda por aqi
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-11
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-14
<NMachado> Boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<NMachado> olá astroo- , boa noite :)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<CarteBlanche> boas tardes
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<BrunoPT> boas
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-13
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-08
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-11
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-09-14
<fantasma_w> ola  bom dia
<fantasma_w> ola
<fantasma_w> alguem aqui   instalou o bungtraq 2 em kde ??? e onde encontrou a ISO dele ?
<fantasma_w> ola
<fantasma_w> oi
<fantasma_w> oi
<fantasma_w> oi
<fantasma_w> oi
<SubZ3ro> boas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-09-17
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> record de nicks em 2 anos que eu tenha visto
